
I Offloaded My Anxiety to Trello - allending
https://cate.blog/2020/07/22/how-i-offloaded-my-anxiety-to-trello/
======
wtracy
I'm trying to do something similar with Orgmode right now, and I find it very
helpful.

The article touches on something I've been meaning to explore more deeply:
Grouping tasks by "triggers". For example, tasks that need to be repeated
every week, tasks that need to be done on the next weekday, tasks that have to
wait for the pandemic to end first, and so on.

